# Dehydrating Yogurt



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hi everyone - I have not posted on the boards for years! I thought I would share a little heard-of delicious treat! You can drop small blobs of yogurt onto the solid plastic sheets that come with some dehydrators - it is the most delicious treat! The blob spreads out as it dries and when dry has the consistency of thin vinyl, or like the Air Heads candy. I don't recall how long it took but it will not be sticky at all when done.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I've done this a few times, not in blobs though, I'll have to give it a try. I made mine like fruit leather, in one sheet. After it was dried I cut into strips and rolled up in plastic wrap for yogurt rollups. Very good. I kept mine in the refrigerator.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, thank you so much about the refrigeration - I did that too!


----------



## SilverVista (Jan 12, 2005)

We do it too... or at least my DD does. When there's lots of extra milk, and a surplus harvest of fruit, she makes yogurt by the gallon and blends in ripe berries or peaches, then dries like fruit leather. Very tasty!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

So...can you do this with plain yogurt then re-hydrate it use as a started to make more??


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Jen I don't actually know. I'm thinking it would not be very good and I'm not really sure if the enzymes or whatever those things are that make yogurt "go" would be killed or not during the drying process. It's really more just a treat, like a fruit leather.


----------

